# He stayed!!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

That's 1 CDX leg down!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the leg Jodie! And good luck at the next show (tomorrow?)!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Congrats on the leg Jodie! And good luck at the next show (tomorrow?)!


Nope, just entered today. It was 2 1/2 hours away, so close enough that I didn't mind driving there and back in one day, but far enough that I didn't want to do it two days in a row. and I'm saving my hotel money up for the big summer shows coming up. So our next try won't be until the end of the month.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We are so excited for you... SO EXCITED!!!

Good boy Flip, you make your momma proud!

Looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Nope, just entered today. It was 2 1/2 hours away, so close enough that I didn't mind driving there and back in one day, but far enough that I didn't want to do it two days in a row. and I'm saving my hotel money up for the big summer shows coming up. So our next try won't be until the end of the month.


Don't blame you... this is why I like the multiple-trial-same-day shows that some clubs are doing now. Saves on driving back and forth. 

How did he do on everything?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Don't blame you... this is why I like the multiple-trial-same-day shows that some clubs are doing now. Saves on driving back and forth.
> 
> How did he do on everything?


I was pretty happy with his work. His score was a 195 but most of what he lost points on was for just very teeny tiny off fronts and finishes. Actually I thought he was hitting his finishes, so they must have been just slightly butt in. His score sheet had 1's going all the way down - two crooked sits on heeling and then ALL the fronts and finishes. I'll worry about more polish later, right now just Please Stay!!!

ETA oh and he got a blue ribbon, and yes there were four qualifiers LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations again


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hooo! Way to go! congratulations!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yay!! Congrats on his first leg!! Did he have fun?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations! That's fantastic!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> Did he have fun?


going to set up for the drop on recall he runs a stride ahead of me, drops onto the mats, rolls over, then leaps up to get back in heel position. Yep, Flip always manages to enjoy himself in the ring. Actually I was pretty stressed because I could tell he really wanted to break out into a few laps of zoomies, and it was taking all my focus to convince him to stay with me.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations!! Great news!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good boy Flip!! Congratulations! I'm glad you had a great day.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge Congrats again from the boys and I... Hugs to Flip from me!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job Flip! Good job for keeping your nerves under control. And ya'll even took home a first place!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WAY TO GO JODIE AND FLIP!!!!!!

See even cwazy dogs can be perfect! I had absolute faith in you and the Flipster!!!!!

Now do you want to work with Gabby?? LOL


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome Jodie, it is so great to hear Flip stories and know your hard work is paying off..Although I do love his antics rofl


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Good job Flip!!!


----------

